# Big 'uns



## legion (Sep 21, 2010)

This is for all the brothers and sisters who know something about nothing going right the whole day until you hit the water; for all those who know what it's like to start a day by working on the motor for 2 hours on dive day. Instead of an 8AM launch, it's a 1:30PM launch. 

Then, you hit the water and realize you are in the water with the big 'uns. The kind that the wildlife conservationists can't measure on their measuring board cause it's too big back at the dock. And the sharks... they are there too. And the barracudas are really checking you out and swerving around a lot more today. Usually they are fairly docile. 

For all those who look at their dive buddy and the nonverbal pause says: "let's get this done" and a little nod. Then we both turn to the literal hand-to-hand combat that comes quickly with all of the above. 

Paydirt baby. That's why we do this.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice!! How Big?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks at least 40".


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

First pics looks like the fish speared the diver ..

I need to get into this sport


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

legion said:


> Then, you hit the water and realize you are in the water with the big 'uns. The kind that the wildlife conservationists can't measure on their measuring board cause it's too big back at the dock. And the sharks... they are there too. And the barracudas are really checking you out and swerving around a lot more today. Usually they are fairly docile.
> 
> For all those who look at their dive buddy and the nonverbal pause says: "let's get this done" and a little nod. Then we both turn to the literal hand-to-hand combat that comes quickly with all of the above.
> 
> Paydirt baby. That's why we do this.


This is awesome makes me want to jump in the water right now.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice post and pic. I think you shot a horse!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!!! What a donk!!!


----------



## SeabossBill (Nov 21, 2007)

Great job and nice fish - enjoy seeing success while at work wishing I was on and in the water.


----------



## Markray82 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sweet I can't till Sunday when I can get back out there.


----------

